# Tauwürmer hältern?



## Bxxt xnglxr (26. Mai 2006)

Moin moin liebe Boardies,
ich habe vom letzten Aal ansitz noch einen guten schwund dicker tauwürmer über und wollte diese jetzt natürlich nicht wieder releasen(war hart genug das "fangen")...
nun meine frage?
wie hältere ich diese am besten?
großen Eimer?
Was für erde?
ist kaffesatz wirklich gut für die??
was kann mann "füttern"?
ihr seht, fragen über fragen...

wäre für schnelle tips dankbar.

Grüße
Mirco


----------



## Student (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern?*



			
				Boot angler schrieb:
			
		

> ist kaffesatz wirklich gut für die??
> was kann mann "füttern"?



Kaffeesatz ist kein Substitut für Erde/Moos etc., sondern dient u.a. als Nahrung, Salatabfälle etc. auch...

Ansonsten Erde, Moos, Zeitungspapier und vergleichbares in Kombination als Füllmittel. Man kann verschiedene Schichten anlegen. Aber dazu gibt es einige Threads hier, benutz mal die Suchfunktion.

Einige Leute heben die Würmer auch in einem kleinen Gefäß im Kühlschrank auf. Das ist definitiv nicht empfehlenswert.

Mfg

Student


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern?*

1. Großen Eimer nehmen und in den Deckel einige "Luftlöcher" machen.(natürlich so klein, dass die Würmer nicht abhauen können) 

2. Gartenerde und eingeweichtes Zeitungspapier reingeben. 
3. Würmer draufschmeissen

Schau immer mal wieder nach, dass die Erde auch feucht ist. 

Füttern kannst du wie bereits erwähnt z.B. Salatabfälle usw. 
Kaffeesatz geht auch, geht aber auch ohne. 

Stell den Eimer an einen kühlen, dunklen Ort (unbedingt vor direkter Sonneneinstrahlung schützen)... 

so kannst dir die Würmer einige Monate aufheben... sollte mal einer draufgehen.. nimm den sofort raus


----------



## Seebaer (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern?*

Eine Schicht Moos obenauf ist auch kein Fehler.

Gebe meinen Würmern ab und zu mal Eierschalen dazu.

Anbei auch einen Link dazu. Er stammt vom AB-Mitglied muddlitz

http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/koeder.htm#wurm2


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern?*

Ja ihr lieben,
vielen dank für die WIRKLICH schnellen Tip´s.
Werd mal sehen wie das klappt.
Wenn man nichtmehr auf´n Dörben wohnt dann sind selbstgesammelte Tauwürmer echt Mangelware!!

Also, schönen Dank Jungs, falls noch jemand DEN SUPERTIP haben sollte, gern noch Posten!!

Grüße 
Mirco


----------



## babsi (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern?*

Moin,

ich hälter meine Tauwürmer und Rotwürmer (getrennt) in einem Plastikbehälter. Im Deckel habe ich einige Löcher gebohrt. Als Futter gebe ich "Spezial-Wurmfutter" von HANSA hinein. Die gibt es im Angelladen. Weiterhin lege ich eine dünne Apfelscheibe (süß) oben drauf. Nach ca. 14 Tagen ist sie weggefressen und dann gibt es eine neue.
Den eventuellen Rest, der auch schon mal angeschimmelt ist,
wird dann entfernt. Das macht den Würmern nichts aus.
Die Apfelscheibe wird normal ganz aufgefressen, es sei denn,
der Apfel ist sauer.
Nach einem halben Jahr wechsel ich die Wurmerde aus.
Die Behälter stehen in der unteren Gemüseschale im Kühlschrank. (habe einen zweiten Kühlschrank im Keller)
Somit habe ich schon Würmer bis zu einem halben Jahr
gehältert, ohne das ein Wurm eingegangen ist.
Auch Tauwürmer aus dem Garten, die ich zu den gekauften getan habe, ging es gut.


----------



## RheinBarbe (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern?*

Hälterst du jeden Wurm einzeln in der Dose? 
Weil da ist doch Laminat im Hintergrund und dein behälter ist ja kleiner als ein Laminatstreifen breit. :-S


----------



## babsi (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern?*

Moin,

die Dose ist ca. 13x15 cm groß. Zur Zeit habe ich da 20 schön fette Tauwürmer drin. Habe sie gezählt, weil ich heute gerade das Wurmfutter ausgetauscht habe.
Das ist hier kein Witz, wenn Du das meinst.


----------



## RheinBarbe (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern?*



babsi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> die Dose ist ca. 13x15 cm groß. Zur Zeit habe ich da 20 schön fette Tauwürmer drin. Habe sie gezählt, weil ich heute gerade das Wurmfutter ausgetauscht habe.
> Das ist hier kein Witz, wenn Du das meinst.


Nee, ist schon in Ordnung.

Ich halte meine Würmer nur in einer anderen Dimension, sei es der Behälter (Regentonne 210 Liter, 90cm Durchmesser) und auch dem Inhalt (~500 Würmer aufwärts).

Deshalb war ich etwas stutzig bei dem Foto, weil das sah aus wie so eine Würmchen-Einzelzelle in einem Fotodöschen.

Gruss
A


----------



## babsi (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern?*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Nee, ist schon in Ordnung.
> 
> Ich halte meine Würmer nur in einer anderen Dimension, sei es der Behälter (Regentonne 210 Liter, 90cm Durchmesser) und auch dem Inhalt (~500 Würmer aufwärts).
> 
> ...


 
O.K. da bist ja in einer anderen Liga.


----------



## Hintermueller (16. April 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern?*

Servus 
möchte erfahren ob sich die Würmer(Tauwurm) in der großen Tonne vermehren und wie Du sie wieder herraus bekommst aus so einem großen Behältnis?? Graben od. ausleeren?


----------



## Sterni01 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern?*

Moinsen,
Ich habe meine Würmer im Herbst, beim umgraben im Garten, gesammelt.
Seit dem leben sie in einer Babybadewanne im Stall. Gartenerde mit Moos und Blättern drauf, bildet nun ihren Lebendsraum. 
Entweder vermehren sie sich schon, oder es sind irgendwelche Nematoden. Auf alle Fälle habe ich kleine weiße Fadenwürmchen gesehen. Gefüttert habe ich sie noch nie. Trotzdem geht es ihnen gut !


----------



## olaf70 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern?*

Bei der Erde sollte man ein wenig Obacht walten lassen. Ich hab mir letztes Jahr eine Wurmfarm mit ca. 150 Würmern in einer großen Styropurbox(1,0x,05x0,5m) angelegt. Leider war ich zu faul die Erde aus meinem Garten zu benutzen wo ich die Würmer gesammelt habe, sondern habe einfach Reste von Blumenerde aus diesen großen Tüten genommen. Das haben die Würmer augenscheinlich nicht lange ausgehalten.Wahrscheinlich waren da irgendwelche Zusatzstoffe drin,die nicht ganz wurmverträglich sind. Mit normaler Gartenerde hats ganz gut geklappt.


----------



## Sterni01 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern?*

Zusatzstoffe (außer Dünger) eher nicht.
Aber meißtens ist die Erde gedämpft. Somit frei von Bioorganismen, welche jedoch wichtig für die Würmer´s sind !!!


----------



## Hintermueller (16. April 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern?*

Bei der Box oder Badewanne ist da ein Deckel drauf, offen od. zugedeckt?
Was wird gefüttert und werden Tauwürmer od. Mist/Kompostwürmer gehalten?


----------



## matchbox (16. April 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern?*



Hintermueller schrieb:


> Bei der Box oder Badewanne ist da ein Deckel drauf, offen od. zugedeckt?
> Was wird gefüttert und werden Tauwürmer od. Mist/Kompostwürmer gehalten?


 

Moin,

ich hab meine Würmer in einer Holzkiste. Die Kiste ist mit einer Holzplatte abgedeckt, in die ich kleine Löcher gebohrt habe, damit der Kram atmen kann.
Ich hälter alle möglichen Würmer, die ich im Garten meiner Eltern gefunden habe, gemeinsam in einer Box. Nicht dass ich noch Geschwister von mir trenne und ärger mit dem Jugendamt bekomme.
Ich fütter Kartoffelschalen und Kaffeepads. Außerdem hab ich aufgeweichten Eierkarton in die Erde gemixt.

Viele Grüße

Matchbox


----------



## Angellord (16. August 2011)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern?*

Wo tust du das Futter hin ? Ganz nach oben oder wo ?


----------



## Endmin (16. August 2011)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern?*

Ich hab eine Styroporbox um meine Würmer zu hältern, hab feuchtes Zeitungspapier und Erde aus dem Garten drin. Ab und zu leer ich Kaffeesatz oben drauf oder wühl es manchmal unter, fressen tun sie es egal wo es liegt!

gruß Tim


----------



## Angellord (16. August 2011)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern?*

Danke  Hab ma gehört die Druckerschwärze sei giftig für Tauwürmer  ? Kann man auch den Kaffeefilter mit reintun ?   Sind gespritzte Kartoffelschalen giftig für die Würmer Gruß Angellord


----------



## Angellord (16. August 2011)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern?*

Wo kriegt man Styroporboxen mit Deckeln her  


Viele Grüße


----------



## Angellord (16. August 2011)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern?*

Sind Kartoffelschalen die gespritzt wurden giftig für die Tauis ? Kann man auch die Kaffe filter mit reinlegen  ??? Bitte schnelle Antwort   

Petri 'Heil    Angellord


----------



## Endmin (16. August 2011)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern?*



Angellord schrieb:


> Wo kriegt man Styroporboxen mit Deckeln her
> 
> 
> Viele Grüße



http://shop.ebay.de/i.html?_from=R4...&_nkw=Styroporboxen&_sacat=See-All-Categories

Kaffeefilter lege ich nicht mit rein, ob die wegkommenwürden musst du ausprobieren! Gespritzte Sachen würde ich nicht reinlegen, lieber ein Salatblatt oder Karottenschale!

gruß


----------



## Angellord (17. August 2011)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern?*

Wie viele Tauwürmer kann ich in einer Styroporbox mit Deckel in diesen Maßen lagern ? :550x320x270mm (Außenmaße) und einer Größe von 26 l ? 
Bitte schnelle Antwort 
Petri Heil Jonas


----------



## Endmin (17. August 2011)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern?*

Ich hab eine Box mit 30cm x 20cm x 8cm und da halte ich derzeit 30 Tauwürmer ohne Probleme drin. 

Willst du Tauwürmer oder Mistwürmer?

Tauwürmer kannst du da locker 60 -80 Stück reinmachen

Mistwürmer doppelt so viel oder noch mehr!

Es sollten halt nicht mehr Würmer als Erde drin sein. Ich würde etwa 24l Erde und 2l Würmer reinmachen!


gruß Tim


----------



## Angellord (17. August 2011)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern?*

Vielen Dank  Nee ich mach da Tauwürmer rein also 60 - 80 ? Machst du bei den Tauis Moos oder so oben drauf ?

Gruß Angellord


----------



## Angellord (17. August 2011)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern?*

Und kann ich Mistwürmer auch inner Styroporbox hältern ?? Machst du Löcher inne Styroporbox ?  Bitte schnelle Antwort !!! Vielen Dank im Voraus     Viele Grüße   Jonas


----------



## Endmin (17. August 2011)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern?*

Als erstes nimmst du 3 cm Kies(dort kann das überschüssige Wasser versickern und die Erde ist nicht zu feucht! Dann nimmst du Erde aus dem Garten, am besten dort wo sich auch Würmer aufhalten,(nicht vom Kompost, sonst sterben deine Tauwürmer) dann machst du eine 3 cm Schicht Erde, dann wieder Nasses Zeitungspapier paar Blätter dann wieder Erde und immer abwechselnd bis oben hin. Zum Deckel solltest du um die 6 cm Luft lassen. Moos habe ich nicht drin. Ich schmeiße alle 2 Wochen einen Kaffeesatz rein, bei deiner Würmermenge kannst du das jede Woche machen. Die Erde solltest du immer schön feucht halten, nicht nass! Wunder dich nicht, wenn ein paar Würmer oben drauf liegen, die sind nicht tot oder sonst was!
Die Kiste in den Keller stellen, keine Sonne draufscheinen lassen und immer in kühler Umgebung.
Gemüse würde ich nicht reinschmeißen, fängt nur an zu stinken.

Mistwürmer kannst du auch in Styroporboxen lagern, aber keine Tauwürmer mit Mistwürmer vermischen, denn das werden die Tauwürmer nicht überleben.

Falls du mal einen toten Wurm beim Graben findest, sofort raustun, sonst Sterben deine Würmer auch.
Also ist nicht ganz einfach, aber wirst du schon hinbekommen!


----------



## Endmin (17. August 2011)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern?*

Nein keine Löcher in die Styroporbox, so dicht wird sie wahrscheinlich nicht sein. sonst wär auch deine Dämmung von der Box weg!


----------



## Angellord (17. August 2011)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern?*

Danke jetz weiß ich alles


----------



## Angellord (17. August 2011)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern?*

Wie lange halten deine Tauis ??Geht auch Erde vonna Wiese wo ich auch Tauis finde ? Und was verstehst du unter 
kies ???


----------



## Endmin (17. August 2011)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern?*

Kieselsteine, so wie es im Winter immer gestreut wird nur ohne Salz!
Erde ist Erde.
Bis sie verangelt werden.


----------



## Angellord (17. August 2011)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern?*

Nochmals DAnke


----------

